# How did you triumph today?



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Have a triumph over SA that you want to share, but don't want to make a new thread for? This is the place for you! We can all share our little daily triumphs and applaud each other!

Here is mine for today:
I decided to sign up to attend an ice cream social event, despite how terrified I am of actually going. I've had experience going to events hosted by this group previously, with disastrous results, but I am going to try again. I am determined to make friends somehow, or at least increase my social confidence. Hopefully it will go well and will be a good first step.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I didn't masturbate.


----------



## sapphyrcat (Aug 27, 2014)

This is a good idea. 
I had my first day of work today and I did fine and survived it. I am actually looking forward to going back.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, sapphyrcat! And congrats on your first day of work being a success! I'm glad to hear you are enjoying it.

So today is the ice cream social thing I mentioned in my first post. Surprisingly, I am not feeling too anxious about it. Granted, it is still hours away....but I'll be sure to post about it afterward.


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

Had only a few words with the guy I sit next to in class at college, but today talked 1 on 1 for a little over an hour. Surprisingly wasn't that difficult either


----------



## Shikarism (Sep 15, 2014)

Today I went on a Skype call with someone I've never actually met, and I spoke, It wasn't awkward at all, like It usually Is. Wahoo.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

So I went to the ice cream social and happened to fall in with some people I knew (ay, what luck!)! I talked with them and some of them started conversations with me as well.

As usual, they quickly tired of my company and started talking with the rest of the group instead, but the positive thing here is _I didn't let it get to me_. I stayed confident and didn't let my anxiety weaken my resolve. I hung on and found a way back into a conversation with some of them. I wasn't awkward, either. And i even brought up a topic of conversation that I wanted to talk about. I don't usually do that.

Eventually, a few people whom I can't stand came by and I used the old "I have a cell phone call" trick to slip away. It was totally slick. I'm pleased with myself.

So yay! I did a thing! :yay



Deadhouse said:


> Had only a few words with the guy I sit next to in class at college, but today talked 1 on 1 for a little over an hour. Surprisingly wasn't that difficult either


That's awesome, Deadhouse! What a great step! I hope that positive experience will encourage you to talk with this person further and continue your journey toward overcoming SA!



Shikarism said:


> Today I went on a Skype call with someone I've never actually met, and I spoke, It wasn't awkward at all, like It usually Is. Wahoo.


Congratulations, Shikarism! It's always so empowering to see yourself speaking well. Great work!


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

Starless Sneetch said:


> So I went to the ice cream social and happened to fall in with some people I knew (ay, what luck!)! I talked with them and some of them started conversations with me as well.
> 
> As usual, they quickly tired of my company and started talking with the rest of the group instead, but the positive thing here is _I didn't let it get to me_. I stayed confident and didn't let my anxiety weaken my resolve. I hung on and found a way back into a conversation with some of them. I wasn't awkward, either. And i even brought up a topic of conversation that I wanted to talk about. I don't usually do that.
> 
> ...


Thanks! and that's awesome!!  Well done for bringing up a topic too :nw Hope you continue!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Great idea for a topic  Didn't do much today, aside from forcing myself to go outside and mow the lawn


----------



## imanonymous2 (Apr 14, 2014)

great idea for a thread, was thinking of making one like this for motivation.

lol at not masturbating


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Well i accomplished alot today. Im pretty sure that i got 100 percent on my math exam today, I also had a draft due today for english and my teacher graded them in class. She was so impressed with my paper that she read it to the whole class. I also talked to a girl who ive been sitting next to in class and i guess i have a little bit of a crush on her and today i felt like it went well. its funny becuase ive been talking to her for a few weeks and i just asked her name today. My goal is to ask her out to lunch on thursday


----------



## Deana kay (Sep 20, 2014)

I called and made an appointment! My heart was beating fast and I started breathing faster, but I got through it and thankfully the lady who answered was nice, so that made it much easier.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went in to pick up a pizza despite the place being sort of busy.


----------



## Handsome Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm still undecided about what and how much SA I may or may not have but...

Today is one of the better days I've had in a while 

Got to help a friend who owns a helicopter service and a 'copter sell rides at an airshow. I help people get in and out of the chopper and buckle them in. Helped me interact with people and since it was something I enjoy (being around aircraft of all types) I didn't notice my usual insecurities (like trying and failing to ever approach a female I find attractive. My biggest problem). That's always a plus!:clap


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went inside a busy restaurant to get carryout. Was afraid of seeing someone I knew so avoided looking around though


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I went to the movies tonight to see Big Hero Six by myself. For a few years now I've had this extreme fear of going to the movie. I never wanted to go alone or be seen with a family member. However, over the past few mouths I've been going to the movies with family and I've always had a great time and finally I've gone by myself. I felt awkward at first but I pushed on and eventually felt better.

I'm so glad, now I don't have to miss movies I want to see anymore.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Well I guess this is what I did over the last few weeks... I got three peoples phone numbers and made plans for the week end to go out to the movies, and then bar hopping.... I'm also currently debating whether I should text a girl if she wants to go out this Friday as a local thing she mentioned opens this Friday. Then on Sunday I might start leasing another horse as a guys has offered to let me ride him as often as I like for free but I don't feel comfortable doing it with out paying


----------



## Arina123 (Jun 27, 2014)

I've been getting ready for my wedding, which I am extremely anxious about. Currently I'm in school and had to do a presentation in front of my whole class. So I took 2 ativan and was completely fine! Now I know that the medication will work for my wedding and I'm not scared anymore! Yay me!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Survived running into and old coworker and a guy talking to me in a waiting room. Did ok with both convos. Not the greatest but it could of been worse


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Went to work's Happy Hour for a second time. The first one last week was terrible but last night was actually pretty fun. Unlike last week, I was actually able to sit with more immediate coworkers. I went in with a more positive attitude. The drinking actually loosened me up this time. My social skills are still dirt-poor but I wasn't all super-serious and was pitching in on the conversations. We sat in the back of the restaurant and so I could actually hear the conversations and follow them. 

The really only awkward moment was when I said 'I had that drink before', in reference to a drink we had last week, and some outgoing, good-looking guy said 'I've had it loads of times.' I got all quiet. He didn't understand the context. He wasn't there last weekend. The department head said "Awkwaaard." Neither was she. The context was that when we had the round last week, a couple of the other coworkers said they had never had before. Yesterday I was telling the coworker who bought the round I had heard of it.

I was also told to sit by so-and-so to try to get to know her and I said "Why?" That was super-awkward too.

But other then those 2 items and a couple other smaller ones, it was a pretty good time. I liked that they were able to see me out of the office. It's weird because when I'm at work, at my desk especially, a work mode turns on that further muddles the social anxiety.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Callsign said:


> Got married.












So thrilled that Mummy and Daddy finally tied the knot. :heart


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Callsign said:


> Got married.


Me too. What a coincidence.


----------



## Larisa Dark (Feb 9, 2013)

I decided that I am worthy and that I can fight for myself instead of always being there for others who do not deserve it! I work harder and do not analyze everything all the time. I lost a so called friend because I refused to do her favours. And yes it does feel great to put myself in the first place, for a change. True friends will stay.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

I got out of bed, major accomplishment considering how I've been feeling ...


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Triumph... why should I? There is nothing special today. And I have a migraine.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

eveningbat said:


> Triumph... why should I? There is nothing special today. And I have a migraine.


Keep pushing on, we're all in motion and heading to the same place, ultimately. I've seen your posts and I think you're an extraordinarily nice person. You deserve all the goodness in life.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

hesitation marks said:


> Keep pushing on, we're all in motion and heading to the same place, ultimately. I've seen your posts and I think you're an extraordinarily nice person. You deserve all the goodness in life.


Thank you so much. I am glad the good is returned.  Let us help and support each other. This is the only way to survive.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^^^^^well, this is supposed to be someplace of listening and helping... but unfortunately it does not happen often. But still, it probably better then to be without it.

but for anyone to be helped... I believe that first we must help ourselves first... or at least TRY to. you need to be willing to be helped., then you can accept help from others then.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I volunteered a few weeks ago to be in a photo shoot for an honors society I'm in. The pictures will be used on their website and promotional materials and all that. We had it today. I was so awkward, especially when we were supposed to be having fake conversations so the other people would start going on about the most random things just to be talking and I stood there awkwardly not capable of coming up with anything to say. Still, I stood in front of a camera and around other people for more than three hours. Plus, over the course of those three hours I talked more to people in the honors society than I have the entire rest of the time being a member, so there's that.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Went out to lunch with a friend I haven't seen in a while even though I was feeling kinda of anti social that day. A little accomplishment, but I've done a lot of things these past few past months that I though I'd never do.


----------



## Sicmo (Apr 10, 2014)

First off, congratulations to everyone for taking that step out of your comfort zone. 

In school I recently made 2 good friends, they somehow make my day, but for a month of being serious friends, I've met 1 in 6th grade and the other in 10 or 11th grade, we tell each other our ups and downs and just personal things, almost like family cause I guess we don't do that to our own family, so they are the only people that truly know my experiences with selective mutism, so for a month or so they encouraged me to get over the fear of talking, today and last Wednesday I called both, the first person I only said hi, it's a major leap for me, but today I held a conversation for 30 minutes to the person I known for a longer time. note I never spoke to these 2 friends in all these years, my depression really subsided on these two instances, I'm happy for once in a long time.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

A friend of mine is going to beauty school and she asked me to be a model for a day. And I agreed to do it! I can't believe that I agreed, because I'm very self conscious and I haven't left the house without make up on for a loooong time. This is just going to be another challenge that'll help me get over my anxiety.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I went to work yesterday worked 5 hrs..went to work today but w/ highs comes lows..i only did 2 hrs im pretty disappointed w/ myself... 

I feel conflicted w/ myself lul : / hmm


----------



## Sicmo (Apr 10, 2014)

gilt said:


> I met the mailperson at the front door when she came up to deliver a package, instead of falling back on my usual trick of hiding in the kitchen. I have to credit the citalopram for this, even though I hate being on it.


I was also on citalopram, it made me very depressed, and when I got off of it, it made me better, but didn't do anything for my anxiety sadly,

I also triumphed today by going out with my parents for a cruise. Instead of staying home like most every weekend.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Callsign said:


> Got married.


gratz


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

I joined an internet dating site last month and have gone out with several women. Some were okay, some not so much, one stood me up. The anxiety surprisingly didn't kill me (yet). I met a sweet, beautiful, and spiritual lady who seems to be really into me for some unknown reason. To be continued...


----------



## norwegianskies (Sep 20, 2014)

Yesterday I was able to receive a package of something I had ordered, now that I think of it, it doesn't feel like a progress because I didn't even feel anxious, but considering that I ALWAYS used to feel anxious with anyone ringing the door and that I would ALWAYS ignore it, it's a progress alright!

Also, today I was able to ask someone I didn't know for help. Basically, after 20 minutes of walking I decided to go to the university department where I used to study to buy something to eat on the vending machine because I was starving, I had forgotten to bring something to eat in my purse, and I felt myself getting weaker and weaker. On my way to there I could only think "what if it gets stuck?" (which is a fundamented thought! Because when I studied there it got stuck a few times, but I always had a colleague there who was able to help me. This time I was alone and knew I didn't have enough strength to handle the machine by myself), "I know I will have to try and shake the machine and I know I won't be able to do it, so I will have to ask someone to help me". I considered not going, but I knew it wouldn't be a very good choice because I was REALLY weak. I knew that if I kept walking without eating anything I would probably pass out, and I still had to walk for 25 minutes.
Okay, first... I had to go to the bar to exchange a 5 euros note for coins because I didn't have enough coins for the machine, and the woman gave me an awful lot of coins, which was kind of embarassing already, but I decided not to even think too much about that.
After that, I bought a pack of cookies on the machine. Then, I suddenly decided that I also wanted a chocolate... can you guess what happened? Of course. It got stuck. I just though "You gotta be f*****g kidding me...". Tried to handle it by myself. Obviously did not succeed as I had already predicted. Two girls were passing by. My mind went through 1000 thoughts per second. Leaving and leaving the chocolate there for a lucky someone wasn't an option. Buying the same chocolate so that the previous one would fall wasn't an option either because I didn't want to spend more money unnecessarily. So I only had one thing to do. And suddenly, I just decided to stop thinking at all. I just went to the girls, told them what happened and asked if they could help me. And I said thank you afterwards, obviously, and all of us went on with our lives. It makes me wonder, what would I have done if this had happened just a year ago? Would I have been able to do the exact same thing?


----------



## azzy229 (Dec 4, 2014)

I felt stupid and embarrassed about having to call customer service to get a website account unlocked, and was trying to think of excuses to not have to do it. But I did call, and got a automated voice message saying that there was a caller overload or something and I have to call back later.

Not exactly happy about having to call back later, but I do feel that it's less of a big deal now.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Called McDonalds about a Steak, egg, and cheese bagel that had a hard chunk in tit. Was embarrassing because they wanted me to bring the hard chunk in. Ended up bringing it in and got a replacement sandwich and a drink.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Had a good conversation with someone i have never met, it's long since i was able to do that.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Successfully messaged, chatted, and added people via Facebook who live in the area that I am moving to for my Masters/career field. I hope to meet up with 3-5 of them this summer/early fall in person.I guess we call this networking.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I sent a message to somebody on a meetup group. I had it in my head that i was going to do it, whether i get a response or not. I just didn't expect a response so quick.

I was happy to get it, but I'm afraid I'll run out of things to say within the next few messages. I'm afraid to share too much and I don't want things to feel awkward at a future meetup if I'm not able to talk in person.

I guess this is a semi-triumph, anyhow


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Finishing up my major with two electives that are out of my major field of study, and wow, it's a complete change in how the classroom's organized, pedagogy, etc. I love the information being learned, but this week was a series of two impromptu presentations. I'm used to preparing, rehearsing, etc. but being up there with no preparation whatsoever scares me. Managed to get through it though (despite the four years of constant presentations/critiques) so I am quite happy. Goal now is to speak up more often in class and lead discussions.


----------



## jamaicamon (Jun 7, 2013)

Today, I ended up approaching and asking employees at a business for help without needing the company of others. Also, lately, I've been making important calls instead of simply just emailing the people. I used to get really anxious when I would have to make/take a call, whether or not it is for a crucial reason. It's just so easy to hide behind a screen sometimes. You don't have to worry about awkward pauses, etc. Now calling has become a lot easier task for me, and my confidence has definitely developed through constant practice.


----------



## RuNNer90 (May 26, 2015)

Went to a pizza place owned by my cousin. Waited in line because I respect his costumers. Old bat came in and gone by my side and took my place, she started ordering that made me explode like TNT in my head, I wanted to smash her into the ground, stomp her and then kick her out but I held my cool even tho I started to hyperventilate. I don't know if I should be proud of it or if it's starting to be my weakness because if I didn't react now maybe it will happen again and I will feel like **** and I won't be respected and I don't want to hurt myself.


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

I procrastinated on taking a walk this morning, but made it a point to do so this afternoon. It's been really beautiful today.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Made it through wedding rehearsal as groomsman, still have the wedding tomorrow


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

RuNNer90 said:


> Went to a pizza place owned by my cousin. Waited in line because I respect his costumers. Old bat came in and gone by my side and took my place, she started ordering that made me explode like TNT in my head, I wanted to smash her into the ground, stomp her and then kick her out but I held my cool even tho I started to hyperventilate. I don't know if I should be proud of it or if it's starting to be my weakness because if I didn't react now maybe it will happen again and I will feel like **** and I won't be respected and I don't want to hurt myself.


I am proud, very good, even if this people deserve to be yelled at, if you start to yelling to all the people who does stupid things like this, you are going to be yelling all day long.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Went to a music store, actually had a quick chat to the store guy about what I was wanting to look at, and tried some stuff out.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I was pretty boss today. I finished 10 hours worth of work in 4 hours. I then stood my own and fired back relentlessly to my sh*t talking coworkers. I was actually very assertive and witty today for some reason.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

RuNNer90 said:


> his *costumers*


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Made it through wedding as groomsman wasn't nervous at all. I think I may be changing for the better


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Today I was really talkative at work, and initiated a conversation at lunchtime. The person I was talking with actually seemed genuinely interested in talking with me, which made me feel great! I was able to be spontaneous as well, which is unusual! Yay!


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

I've cried for less than a minute so far. But the day is young.
Never mind.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I took the trash out while my neighbors were outside. I was only out there for about a min. but it was scary.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Contacted two organizations for volunteer opportunities. One of them emailed back and told me to come July 1st.

This is clearly a new experience for me lol. When I did volunteer before, I was with people I knew. But now these are complete strangers. 

If I don't gain anything socially, at least i'll be satisfied with the fact that I can put my lazy *** to use.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I presented a flight design change to our customer in a telecon for an hour and a half today, and it went well enough. We have approval to proceed with reworks now. I don't know if playing volleyball counts, but it seems like a small triumph each time, not in playing, but in not beating myself up afterward over my mistakes.



sio said:


> Contacted two organizations for volunteer opportunities. One of them emailed back and told me to come July 1st.
> 
> This is clearly a new experience for me lol. When I did volunteer before, I was with people I knew. But now these are complete strangers.
> 
> If I don't gain anything socially, at least i'll be satisfied with the fact that I can put my lazy *** to use.


Oh, cool. What do you want to do for volunteer work?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

senkora said:


> Oh, cool. What do you want to do for volunteer work?


The July 1st one is for helping disadvantaged children to prepare for a quality education. The volunteers have to pack and distribute bookbags to families.

The other one is a lot more versatile. It's for some cool mural organization. I hope to at least get to paint but I might end up doing something like organizing paints or something lol...



> *I presented a flight design change to our customer in a telecon for an hour and a half today, and it went well enough.* We have approval to proceed with reworks now. I don't know if playing volleyball counts, but it seems like a small triumph each time, not in playing, but in not beating myself up afterward over my mistakes.


I don't know how severe your anxiety is but this goes beyond just a triumph over SA. This is more like a kick to the balls at SA. I can't imagine me speaking that long ever.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

In one class this morning, because I was seated in the front row, the professor asked me to distribute the test papers from our previous meeting. I had to call out _everyone_.

Our room was cold with the AC but I got back to my seat all sweaty afterwards pretending it was no big deal. (It never would have been if I didn't have GAD.)

Still, I did it and wasn't bothered much afterwards.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

sio said:


> The July 1st one is for helping disadvantaged children to prepare for a quality education. The volunteers have to pack and distribute bookbags to families.
> 
> The other one is a lot more versatile. It's for some cool mural organization. I hope to at least get to paint but I might end up doing something like organizing paints or something lol...


That sounds fun! Hopefully fulfilling too. ^^ Volunteering is one of the most difficult things I know of with SA. It seems like a great way to overcome it. It's very pro-social anyway. Good luck!



sio said:


> I can't imagine me speaking that long ever.


Right? It's weird... But to be fair, it wasn't continuous, and not having to look anyone in the eye was nice. The only hard part really was just saying the first word when everyone was waiting for me to begin. Thanks for your kind words, sio.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

senkora said:


> Right? It's weird... But to be fair, it wasn't continuous, and not having to look anyone in the eye was nice. The only hard part really was just saying the first word when everyone was waiting for me to begin. Thanks for your kind words, sio.


Ah, it's still amazing. And no problemo


----------

